# Orchid Porn!



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

poor poor milan, frustration is indeed a bummer. 

orchids are well known as the sexy flower. why you ask?? well thats easy all you have to do is look at them and you will know the answer. and if you want to let a girl know you want her body, dont send roses, send orchids. trust me.. she will get the message. :wink:

i used to work in an orchid nursery. im actually quite the horticulturalist and enthusiast when it comes to orchids. some people (mostly guys) are obsessed with them. theres even a book called "orchid fever". if i were a guy, the last(or first) place i would want to work is an orchid nursery, because you are surrounded by splayed out 'flowers' in every color of the rainbow. it sounds like heaven, but if i were a frustrated guy it would be more like hell lol.

here are some galleries of orchid porn for your viewing "pleasure". :lol:

http://www.pbase.com/charlesb/orchid_terrace_2005&page=1
http://www.pbase.com/alvalentino/orchid
http://www.coastalvalleyorchidsociety.com/gallery1.html


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

you're so dirty! my eyes are burning


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

BLOODY HELL!!!!! :evil:

Your killing me. How is it possible that a flower can look so damn sexy. It's just not right.

Now where's that tissue box.


----------



## = n (Nov 17, 2004)

Evil sickness. I cant believe i just spent time browsing through pictures of orchids for pornographic likenesses.

Anyway, this just makes me desire multicoloured girls. :?


----------

